# Devices Not show up on Google Play Webpage



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Need some help here.

My Nexus 7 and my Razr HD Maxx have Disappeared from the Play.google.com site. However my Acer A500, and my Logitech Revue and Galaxy Nexus are still attached.

How do I get these to re-register? or whatever?


----------

